# Shooting a Recurve from a Treestand?



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

I am in the same boat as you. I will be interested in the responses


----------



## Bowmania (Jan 3, 2003)

About mid July I take off field points and put on broadheads depending on the year and what I'm hunting. About mid August I go to treestands and practice exclusively from them. Unless you have someone to retrieve your arrows a climber is going to get old real fast. Since I have some ladder stands that are 15 feet and LW's that usually go to 20 ish those are the heights I practice from.

When shooting at the closer shots you'll have to bend at the waist to get the same draw length you would standing at the ground. Keep that form in mind when shooting close and remember you have to shoot the animal higher the closer it is to you.

Bowmania


----------



## sharpbroadhead (Feb 19, 2004)

I have shot with climbers all you have to do is put your front leg against the rail so that the string will not hit the bar when you shoot. Remember to bend at the waist - don't just lower your bow arm. I use climbers, ladders, and hang on stands.

In the yard I use a ladder stand to practice - just easier to get up and down. I set my field stands up early - before season begins and bring a portable target out and always take a few shots from the stand I plan on hunting out of (unless it is a ladder stand) and just make sure I get the feel for shooting out of it.

I would practice at the height you plan on hunting from. If you keep your distance to 20 or 15 yards or less - you should have no problem getting accurate enough to kill a deer by bow season - just don't think about it too much and enjoy it - the accuracy will come quicker than you think if you don't over analyse it all.


----------



## sharpbroadhead (Feb 19, 2004)

if you shoot broadheads for practice - be very - VERY careful where you place your hand on the target as you pull your arrows - I sliced my hand open good the first time I shot a broadhead into a 3d target. If your arrows are properly tuned and you are shooting a good quaility broadhead - they should fly the same as field points of the same weight - mine always have.


----------



## Eldermike (Mar 24, 2009)

I use the cadillac bow hunter stand, it works great. I think they are made by Porta-climb. I used to own an old baker style bow hunter climber but it was stolen out of the back of my truck. They were sued out of business many years ago like many tree stand manufacturers. 
I have hunted from rifle style climber stands by standing on the climber and only sitting to take breaks. I used to pratice leaning against my harness to gain the clearance I needed to take a shot.

You have the right idea, set the stand up and learn your limitations on left/right or straight down typ shots. There will be blind spots but deer do walk so you learn to wait for your shot.


----------



## sharpbroadhead (Feb 19, 2004)

Elder is spot on there - I do not draw unless I cannot see the whitetails eyes when they are in close - if they are 20 yards or more you can get a way wiht a little more - but when they are 15 yards or closer - everything has to be right - and you have to have quiet clothes on.


----------



## onlyaspike (Apr 16, 2007)

The biggest difference that Ive noticed is just the overall length of my recurve compared to my compound...On the ground standing up the difference in length aint really a concern of mine but in a stand you really have to pay attention and plan where your gonna try an stop the animal for the shot. You have to watch the extra length dont cause you to strike the stand,crossbar, side rails, or any other part of the stand while swinging the bow into postuion for the shot and/or while actually taking the shot. As far as form goes...just remember to bend at the waist and not just drop your bow arm like stated above.....Id definatley practice out of the stand you plan on hunting out of. Last year I took my recurve and a foam block out to a couple stands that I hunt and took a couple shots, at the first stand (double ladder stand) I tried shooting behind the stand and my lower limb contacted to seat when I shot and it caused me to miss....Alot better to find out "pre-season" before the actual hunt.


----------



## Eldermike (Mar 24, 2009)

I used to have my stand in a tree in my yard most of the year. You learn over time what "your" best shot looks like from up a tree. And you learn to set your stand up in the woods to best replicate that same set-up that you are so comfortable with based on your pratice time. The best deer I ever saw in the woods came in behind me and froze in place for the longest time, I saw Him but could not shoot, I could not make that shot at home and I knew it. He just turned and went back from where he came. But that's hunting.


----------



## nimrod1034 (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanks for all the help. 

I was planning on setting one up in the backyard next week. If I wanted I could probably shoot up to 35 yards. It will also be fun to change up the practice also. Right now at 20 yards I can keep my group to the size of the flat part on a paper plate of course their is the occasional arrow that doesn't like to hang out with everyone else lol. 

I have taken deer with a compound from tree stands many times. I never really thought about the added mental challenge about hunting traditional. 

I need to go get broadheads I have not shot those yet. Which kind are easiest to shoot well 2, 3, or 4 blade?

Right now I shoot a 60" 45 pound bow and I am about to order a custom bow that is 55 pounds. Should I stay with 60" or would it be a non issue if I went with a 62 or 64?


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

> You learn over time what "your" best shot looks like from up a tree. _And you learn to set your stand up in the woods to best replicate that same set-up _that you are so comfortable with based on your pratice time.


:thumbs_up

When moving your stand from one location to another, though advisable if you can, it is not always possible to shoot the stand in. So, as Elder stated, set up your stand at the height you believe you can replicate at different locations and practice shooting from the stand with the bow and setup you will be using to hunt with, including wearing the amount of clothing you will generally wear into the boonies. Then when you have to move your stand during the hunting season, try to always set it up at the same height you have practiced from.


----------



## Eldermike (Mar 24, 2009)

IMHO and experience if you pratice your gear bow length is not that big an issue. Shoot the bow you shoot best. You asked which broadhead is best........that's a whole nuther subject. From a dynamic balance standpoint I like three blades. But that's not the only consideration with broadheads. 
As already stated above if your bow is tuned and you have the right arrows and broadheads they should shoot very close to the same as your pratice points of the same weight. I pratice with one broadhead (it's as dull as they get) and all the rest of my arrows are field points. Broadheads raise the price of pratice because they eat targets up in a hurry.


----------

